# Shēmu un Projektu krātuve >  PIC

## Sleedzis

iemetat sheit luudzu kaadas interesantas sheeminjas uz pic kontrolierim iesaaceejiem vareetu buut noderiigi !   ::

----------


## timmijss

lūdzu
http://members.cox.net/berniekm/super.html
http://www.microsyl.com/
te daudzkas interesants
http://www.picguide.org/page/2/
...
http://feng3.cool.ne.jp/en/rcd.html

Pagaidām pietiks  ::

----------

